# FreeBSD 9 with Adaptec 5445 JBOD mode crash when pull out the disk



## belon_cfy (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi
I have encountered server crashed on FreeBSD 9 + Adaptec 5445 and running JBOD with 2 X RaidZ2. it happens when *I* pulled out a disk and the error message showing on the console as below:

```
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 0 3 40 24 c3 0 0 10 0
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: RECOVERED ERROR asc:3,0 (Peripheral device write fault)
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): Info: 0x34024c3
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): Actual Retry Count: 3
```

But without RaidZ created, *I* can safely pull out the disk and slot in back without any issue. Any idea?

Raid card firmware has been updated to the latest version by today.


----------

